# water what type



## bluewave (Apr 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if anybody knows whether its ok to use distilled water for my reef or only reverse osmosis.

thanks 

steve


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Distilled is fine. But the "best" is RO/DI.


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

Cody said:


> Distilled is fine. But the "best" is RO/DI.


I disagree

While yes, technically, you could use distilled, if you want to have any success in the marine aquarium world, you must use RO/DI. RO/DI guarantees stability in water parameters, and that is a key factor in keeping any marine tank successfully.

What are your plans for this tank? Reef or FOWLER? Other information?


----------

